# 5 th Daytona Beach Model Car & Slot Car Collectors Swap Meet Nov 14, 2015



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

5th Daytona Beach
Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show
All Scales, 40 trader tables, more than 140 attendees 
Saturday November 14, 2015
10:00 am-2:00 pm
Admission $3.00, Kids 12 & under FREE
Free Coffee and donuts while they last! 

_*BIGGEST SHOW IN THE SOUTH!*_


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Only 1 week until show !*


----------

